# Network not working on vaio after windows downgrade



## SuetYing (Jan 21, 2008)

I downgraded my Sony Vaio VGN-CR205E/P laptop from Windows Vista to XP. I found the audio driver, but I can’t seem to find the rest of them. I also cannot get my internet to work on my laptop. I’ve tried to find my vaio parts using the Sony Download Taxi site, but I can’t find the drivers for XP on Google.

Under Device Manager, I have the following question marks:

Other devices

Ethernet Controller
Mass Storage Controller
Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
Network Controller
SM Bus Controller
Video Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

Please help!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
I will see if I can help. I will need more info. I also cannot garantee this will work 100%, so I hoped you made or have the VISTA backup just in case, did you?
Seeing this is a downgrade to XP we need to find the drivers for it. I am assuming this is XP HOME Sp2 Coreect me if I am wrong.
Is this model a VGNCR205E/P or VGNCR205E/W
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## SuetYing (Jan 21, 2008)

It's VGN-CR205E/P. Yes, XP Home sp2.
I'm not sure what other information you need, please let me know if anything will help! Thank you!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi SuetYing,
Here is the spec sheet of you system:
http://129.33.22.12/release/specs/VGNCR205EP_mksp.pdf
Please, print this as it will help guide you on our search for drivers.

This link is for the Drivers that came with your PC:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNCR205EP
This will help us Identify some drivers.

I would reccomend that you Make a New Folder and direct the following drivers to that Folder. I would also Name these drivers so you know what the are. This way you know where these drivers are and what they are for. In the end you could burn this folder to a CD so you will have a Backup of these Drivers.
Hint if you are not sure how to install these drivers . Read the READ ME File.

The first thing is to install the Chipset Driver (SM Bus Controller). You Have a Mobile Intel GM965 Expsess chipset. Here is the link:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

It is the first one on the list. Download and install this driver and reboot.

The next will be the network card. It is a Realtek 8169 PCI Here is a link:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...n=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
The second on the list. Again read the Read Me File if you are unsure how to install the driver

The next will be the Wireless Card. This is an Intel Pro Wireless 4965AGN The driver is here:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

Again follow the directions as stated above. It is also the first on the list.

Know, hopefully you are able to get online.
You now need to go to Microsoft Update and do a Full Update. This will help us get the other drivers installed properly. Once these steps are done we will proceed. Please go back to the device manager and post the remaining Errors.
Let me know if you run into problems.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## SuetYing (Jan 21, 2008)

THank you! My internet works!
However, I still have the following question marks under Device Manager:

Other devices:
Ethernet Controller 
Mass Storage Controller 
Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus 
SM Bus Controller 

Also, I tried to install my webcam. I found the XP driver for it, but it still won't work.
Please help!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Did you read my previous post and follow it accordingly?
Did you do a full MS update?
Now that you are online go to MS update under CUSTOM install and see if MS will find any additional Drivers ( Hardware). If it does install the drivers.
Post back with any errors in the device manager.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## crojas (May 29, 2008)

Try here:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNCR205E&region_id=1

I think here are all drivers you need ....ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Crojas,
Yes this is a good link, but he is looking for XP drivers not Vista
Here are some Xp Drivers:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNCR205EP
This should give you most of the drivers, but once they are installed post back with any remaining errors in the device manager
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## azquang (Dec 12, 2008)

http://drivers.softpedia.com/progDo...9-LAN-Driver-568412052007-Download-54338.html

It work for me!!!


----------

